# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  การกินสเต็มเซลล์

## takoe208

จากอดีตถึงปัจจุบัน มีเทคโนโลยีมากมาย ที่ค้นหา วิจัย ตอนนี้พบแล้ว
กับสินค้าที่มาแรงทีสุด ในยุกนี้กับเทคโนโลยีความงามที่จะ

เพื่อการชะลอความแก่ที่ได้ผลดีที่สุด รับประทานง่าย
และมีกระแสที่ดีมาก มาพร้อมยอดขายเติมโตที่สุด

สเต็มเซลล์คือ เซลล์ต้นกำเนิดที่ร่างกายสร้างขึ้น ไม่มีหน้าที่เฉพาะเจาะจง 

การทา ใช้ได้ทั่วไป ได้จากสัตว์หรือคน ราคาแพงพอสมควร เห็นผลได้ดี
เฉพาะที่ อาจเกิดการแพ้ได้ ไม่ปลื้มอีกนั่นแหละ
สเต็มเซลล์คือแซลล์ที่มีหน้าที่จัดจำหน่ายแซลล์ใหม่ 
สเต็มเซลล์สามารถแบ่งตัวให้เป็นทั้งตัวเองและเป็นแซลล์ชนิดอื่นได้ 
ตัวอย่างเช่นสเต็มแซลล์ในผิวสามารถทำเซลล์มผิวใหม่หรือสามารถทำเซลล์ผิว
ชนิดอื่นเช่นแซลล์เมลานินที่มีหน้าทื่ทำสีผิว
สเต็มแซลล์ก็เป็นเหมือนกองทัพแพทย์ตัวเล็กๆ
ทางเลือกใหม่สำหรับผิวพรรณคุณ

ยังช่วยเรื่องผิวพรรณ ขาวผ่อง เปล่งปลั่ง ผิวนุ่ม ลื่น ลดริ้วรอยย่น สิว ฝ้า อีกด้วย
1. ตัวเรา ร่างกายเราทั้งตัวประกอบกันขึ้นจากส่วนที่เล็กที่สุดก็คือเซลล์แต่ละเซลล์รวมกันเป็นอวัยวะต่างๆ 
ทำหน้าที่แตกต่างกันไป เช่น เซลล์ผิวหนัง เซลล์ผม เซลล์เล็บ เซลล์หัวใจ เซลล์ปอด เซลล์กระเพาะ เซลล์ลำไส้ 
เซลล์สมอง ฯลฯ ทุกๆเซลล์ที่กล่าวมาทั้งสิ้น ไม่มีเซลล์ไหนเลยที่ไม่ได้เกิดมาจากสเต็มเซลล์phyto sc
 
สวิสเซอร์แลนด์ เห็นผลชัดเจนได้ภายใน 7-21 วัน 
คุณสมบัติของส่วนประกอบสำคัญใน ไฟโต้เอสซี
Apple Stem cell ช่วยกระตุ้นการสร้างเซลล์
PhytoSC Stem Cell   บำบัดร่างกายคืนสู่วัยหนุ่มสาว 
หน้าตาคืนสู่วัยหนุ่มสาว
ผลลัพธ์ที่ได้ ไฟโตเอสซี

วันที่7 : ริ้วรอยกระชับ ตึง ตื้นขึ้น
ประโยชน์ของ Phyto SC

พาร์กินสัน
Phyto Sc ราคาถูก, Phyto Sc วิธีใช้, 
ไฟโตเอสซี วิธีกิน, ไฟโตเอสซี มีขายที่ไหน, Phyto Sc มีขายที่ไหน, Phyto Sc พันทิบ, ไฟโตเอสซี พันทิบ

----------


## takoe208

บ่อยหน่อย ดันๆๆ..ครับ

----------


## takoe208

กลับมาดัน ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## takoe208

phyto sc ผลิตภัณฑ์ดีๆๆ เพื่อสุขภาพ

----------


## takoe208

บ่อยหน่อย ดันๆๆ.คะ

----------


## takoe208

ผลิตภัณฑ์ดีๆๆ เพื่อสุขภาพ


ดันๆๆ phyto sc ขอบคุณค่ะ..

----------


## takoe208

สวัสดีครับ..ขอบคุณครับ

----------


## takoe208

ขอบคุณคะphyto sc ดันๆๆ สุดๆๆ

----------


## takoe208

สวัสดีครับ..ขอบคุณครับ

----------


## takoe208

อนุมูลอิสระเป็นสารที่ไม่เสถียรและมีความว่องไวในการเกิดปฏิกิริยา 
จึงสามารถทำปฎิกิริยากับสารชีวโมเลกุลต่างๆภายในร่างกาย
 ซีลีเนียม
 ให้อยู่ในรูปทริปเปร็ท ออกซิเจน Triplet oxygen (3O2) 
 และสูงกว่าเบต้าแคโรทีน 40 เท่า (Shimidzu et al. 1996)
Stem Cell 

จากอดีตถึงปัจจุบัน มีเทคโนโลยีมากมาย ที่ค้นหา วิจัย ตอนนี้พบแล้ว
กับสินค้าที่มาแรงทีสุด 
เพื่อการชะลอความแก่ที่ได้ผลดีที่สุด รับประทานง่ายและมีกระแสที่ดีมาก 
ไม่มีสเต็มเซลล์ก็ไม่มีเซลล์ ไม่มีเราphyto sc
การทา ใช้ได้ทั่วไป ได้จากสัตว์หรือคน ราคาแพงพอสมควร เห็นผลได้ดี
เฉพาะที่ อาจเกิดการแพ้ได้ ไม่ปลื้มอีกนั่นแหละ นอกจากนี้ยังมีประโยชน์ต่อสุขภาพร่างกาย ช่วยป้องกันการเกิดโรคภัยไข้เจ็บต่าง ๆ เช่น โรคเบาหวาน สร้างขึ้นจากกระบวนการปกติในร่างกาย อาทิเช่น การหายใจ เมื่อเร็วๆมานี้ ใน Magazine สุขภาพว่า สารสกัดจากชาเชียว EGCG (Green Tea Extract) 
และ OPCs จากเมล็ดองุ่นนั้น มีฤทธิ์ต้านแก่ได้ดีที่สุดในโลก แต่ล่าสุดมีข้อมูลทางวิทยาศาสตร์มาหักล้างแล้วครับ 
นั่นคือ สารที่มีชื่อว่า แอสตาแซนธิน (Astaxanthin)
ยูวีเท่านั้นแต่ยังช่วยลดเลือนริ้วรอยและจุดด่างดำจากวัยที่มากขึ้นปรับปรุง 
ระดับความชื้น ความยืดหยุ่นและความเรียบเนียนของผิวและช่วยให้ผิวของคุณขาวสว่างใสและ สุขภาพดี
เป็นสารอาหารที่โด่งดังด้วยผลวิจัยทางการแพทย์มากมาย
{คุณสมบัติพิเศษของแอสตาแซนทิน คือ เป็นสารต้านอนุมูลอิสระที่มีประสิทธิภาพสูง และจัดเป็นสารต้านอนุมูลอิสระที่มีประสิทธิภาพสูงที่สุด|
 เมื่อเปรียบเทียบกับประสิทธิภาพในการต้านอนุมูลอิสระกับสารอาหารชนิดต่างๆ ดังนี้|
มากกว่าวิตามินอี แอลฟา โทโคฟีรอล 550 เท่า|
 และเส้นเลือดขอดได้เป็นอย่างดี

ปรับสมดุลความดันโลหิตและการเต้นของหัวใจ
ซึ่งมีสารแอสตาแซนธิน (Astaxanthin) และสเต็มเซลล์เป็นเซลล์ที่มีความสามารถแบ่งตัวเองขึ้นมาใหม่ครั้งแล้วครั้งเล่าโดยไม่ต้องผ่านกระบวนการปฎิสนธิสเต็มเซลล์ หรือเซลล์ต้นกำเนิดทุกชนิดจะมีลักษณะพิเศษที่สำคัญ 3 ประการที่ควบคุมการแบ่งตัวเองขึ้นมาใหม่ของสเต็มเซลล์ 
ซึ่งคำตอบที่ชัดเจนเกิดขึ้นเมื่อนักวิทยาศาสตร์เข้าใจขบวนการแบ่งตัวของเซลล์ ทั้งในเซลล์ตัวอ่อนหรือที่เรียกว่าเอ็มบริโอ และการแบ่งตัวที่ผิดปกติของเซลล์มะเร็ง เพื่อรักษาอาการป่วยอันเนื่องมาจากเซลล์ เนื้อเยื่อ หรืออวัยวะเสียหายหรือเสื่อมสภาพไป 
สเต็มเซลล์ตัวอ่อนเหล่านี้ถูกนำไปเพาะเป็นเซลล์เม็ดเลือดStemcellผลิตภัณฑ์ STEM CELLเปลี่ยนคุณเป็นคนใหม่ ด้วยผลลัพท์อันน่าทึ่ง ให้ทุกคนทั้งโลกตะลึง
ที่เป็นสารสกัดจากธรรมชาติ 100% 
ด้วยส่วนผสมที่ผ่านการวิจัยและรับรองจากสถาบันชั้นนำระดับโลก  “เปลี่ยนเป็นคนใหม่ให้โลกตะลึง”เซลล์ต้นกำเนิดเป็นเทคโนโลยีใหม่ที่ใช้ ในการบำบัดรักษาโรค แต่ปัจจุบันเป็นที่ยอมรับ โดยเซลล์ต้นกำเนิดของสถานพยาบาลต่อไปในอนาคต ไฟโตเอสซีช่วยฟื้นฟูและปรับสมดุลเซลล์
ผลิตภัณฑ์ผสานพลังธรรมชาติหนึ่งเดียว| ไร้คู่แข่ง รางวัลการันตีคุณภาพระดับโลก
Phyto Stemcell ไฟโต้สเต็มเซลล์ 

the potential to dedifferentiate to a stem cell and to grow into an entirely new, 
full plant. PhytoCellTec?

 เเม้คุณอยู่ในที่ร่มผิวคุณก็เจอแสงยูวีได้ ทั้งหลีกเลี่ยงได้และหลีกเลี่ยงไม่ได้
แอสแคนยังมีเบต้าคลูแคนซึ่งเป็น สารสกัดจากยีสดำ เนื้องอก การเสื่องของไต เพิ่มภูมิต้านทาน ทำให้สามารถสร้างพันธะกับสารอื่นได้อย่างรวดเร็ว
ซึ่งเป็นสาเหตุให้สารเหล่านั้นเกิดการเสื่อมสภาพ เรียกว่า “ออกซิเดชั่น”

เราควรให้ความสำคัญกับสารอาหารมากขึ้น โดยเฉพาะสารอาหารที่มีประโยชน์ต่อการทำงานของส่วนต่างๆในร่างกาย
และมีคุณสมบัติเป็นสารต้านอนุมูลอิสระที่มีประสิทธิภาพสูง 
เทคโนโลยีและความก้าวหน้าในโลกยุคใหม่ช่วยให้มนุษย์เรามีชีวิตความเป็นอยู่ที่สะดวกสบายขึ้น แต่เคยสงสัยไหมว่าทำไมอัตราการเจ็บป่วยและการเสียชีวิตของมนุษย์ในปัจจุบัน กลับไม่ลดลง 
อาการของโรคก็จะไม่เกิดขึ้นแต่หากว่ามีการเสื่อมสภาพสูงเกินกว่าที่ร่างกายจะปรับได้ 
 อาหารสำเร็จรูปที่มีสารกันบูด อาหารทอดในน้ำมันที่ใช้ซ้ำ ยาบางชนิด 
 และส่วนผสมรวม 9 ชนิด 
สารสกัดแอสต้าแซนธิน จากสาหร่ายสีแดง เดิมทีจะเป็นสีเขียวเมื่ออยู่ในสภาวะเจอรังสียูวีจากแสงแดด

----------

